# 2 day old lamb poop normal?



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 19, 2017)

If a very young lamb has poop sticking to it's bottom is there anything I should give it? At first it appeared to be normal, fairly runny yellow. This morning she had a little bit and I used a rag to wipe her off decently. Tonight she had quite a bit of poop stuck to her tail and caked on her butt. I pulled off the half dried stinky tar poop. 

My immediate thoughts are to bring out a warm wet rag and clean her off good. But is there anything I should do other than that? Mom is attentive but could this be just her not cleaning her bum?

Thanks!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 20, 2017)

Her bum was quite poopy and I brought her in and cleaned her up. Hoping that mom will keep up on it now. I am wondering if her poop is more solid than it's supposed to be and that is the problem? She has a full belly and I see her go over to nurse.


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 31, 2017)

Some moms do a better job of keeping them clean than others. Just keep a watch on it to make sure lamb doesn't get plugged up, just a warm rag with water. After about a week to 10 days the baby should start making pelleted poop and the softer baby stuff will stop.
Normal is black secum first, then orangish yellowish stools somewhat firm but not runny, then the pelleted poop.


----------

